# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 40)



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2019)

*Do you have tools that you have retired?*










*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....*


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 29, 2019)

Well, none retired though they do seem to be sitting around waiting for the right project to come along...maybe a couple of pickaxes that need new handles, but my back tells me they really don't need them anymore.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 29, 2019)

I dont think so? Maybe some of the older power tools are more of a collector item now. Like an old skill worm drive saw that weighs a ton but is still very cool. I purchased it in an auction more for the collector value. Most tools that I retire I usually sell and then use the money to buy an upgrade. If the tool is worn out or broken I just pitch them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 29, 2019)

Tools can retire

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 29, 2019)

I think @Sprung had some retired tools, but he's dragging them out of Shady Acres and putting them back into forced labor!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Sep 29, 2019)

Nope! As alluded to by Mo, I'm bringing tools out of retirement! I do enjoy the process of restoring the tools I've restored. And, in the end I'm left with a well built tool that functions like brand new, will outlast me with proper care, that I know inside and out, and is in many cases of better quality or better built than something new.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Sep 29, 2019)

Plus I'm cheap. 

Once all was said and done, I upgraded from my previous Ridgid R4512 to my vintage Unisaw for about $50. Between the cost of the saw and some replacement parts, I was into the Unisaw about $700, but recouped most of that with selling my Ridgid saw, as well as the Unifence and Uniguard that came with the Unisaw. Hard to beat that price for upgrading to a full cabinet saw - and the last table saw I'll probably ever have to buy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 29, 2019)

My original Dremel. The only useful gift my mom ever gave me, it was one of the first generation and still runs but the threads on the shaft are worn to the point the collar doesnt lock so it was retired but didnt have the heart to toss it. It is over 25 years old - must be close to 30 now... for modern small electric tools that is a ancient!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bob Ireland (Sep 29, 2019)

Not quit retired but getting there, my first bowl gouge almost has no more flute :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2019)

I am the most worn out tool I have, and don't say anything about throwing me out, might give Kathie ideas...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 29, 2019)

My mind is what is worn out but can't quite retire it yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 29, 2019)

Not that I'm better off financially than anyone else because I'm not, but I do know what it's like to work to make ends meet and getting ahead is an uphill battle. Fortunately I'm in a spot in life that when I buy something new, shinier or better than what I already have, it doesn't cost me anything to help someone else out with my used stuff.
In reality, I just keep piling tools up in hopes to one day sell them and occasionally I see where something might benefit someone that really is trying. Believe this for sure, there are bunches of folks that want free stuff just because it's free and then there are the few that would actually put those tools to work to better their lives.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2019)

Yep. After my daughter was born when I was 42. I retired my tool for sure

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CWS (Sep 30, 2019)

I have a few I bought and never used and they are retired because I will never use them. I even forget what


Tclem said:


> Yep. After my daughter was born when I was 42. I retired my tool for sure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 2, 2019)

I have been buying retired tools to hang on a wall sometime in the future. Stuff my dad used to have that I remember seeing that went to brother or someplace else. Now that I am getting deeper into woodworking, I enjoy older hand tools but have no idea how to really use them. Bought a small box of old hand planes just because......still need to get them all out, get pictures and post to see if I actually got something worth anything. Love the past but just getting started, haven't really used anything hard enough to consider retiring it. 

As Allan stated, I have "donated" a few things. A good friend lost everything in one of our fires out here. I found a good deal on battery powered handtools and was upgrading, so I donated a full set of Rigid to him. Yes, they were older, NiCad vintage, but as he lost everything, he was certainly appreciative. Some folks at least came out monetarily okay from that fire, but he didn't........sad. So I really do agree with Allan; when time comes if I can pass something on, probably will.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 2, 2019)

Yup, I can't help myself. Bringing home retired tools from elsewhere to give them a new start on life. 

https://woodbarter.com/threads/what-have-i-gotten-myself-into-a-tale-of-2-unisaws.39952/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Acadian (Oct 5, 2019)

My Dad was born in 1918 and my Mom in 1924. Both went through the Depression and Dad kept the outside things and Mom kept the inside things. There is no way I could get away with not being a tool , tupperware and general stuff hoarder. Luckily my Sister and Husband help by getting rid of stuff when I'm not around. But, no one touches my tools.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2019)

Tclem said:


> Yep. After my daughter was born when I was 42. I retired my tool for sure


Now sir- that was funny!!!!


----------



## Tclem (Oct 6, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Now sir- that was funny!!!!


Lol. Who has mikes phone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

